#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   HWS MRT - Befund übersetzen, Schmerzen Schulter-Arm >

## Neufend

Hallo, habe seit längerem Schmerzen in der linken Schulter u. im linken Arm bis in die Finger. Bin schon in der 5. Woche krank und habe jetzt eine MRT der HWS -Bericht im Anhang- gemacht bekommen. Kann mir jemand aufgrund der MRT sagen, von welchem Halswirbel die Schmerz-Symptome ausgehen können bzw. ist aus dem Bericht erkennbar, wodurch die Schmerzen kommen ?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Birgit 
Zwischen 5. und 6. sowie zwischen 6. und 7. Halswirbel sind die Bandscheiben durch Austrocknung spröde und abgeflacht. Sie weisen breitflächige Vorwölbungen und Unregelmäßigkeiten auf. Dadurch ist der Rückenmarkkanal auf dieser Höhe verengt. Durch knöcherne Veränderungen der Zwischenwirbelgelenke kommt es auf der rechten Seite zur Verengung der Zwischenwirbellöcher (Austrittstelle des Spinalnerven). 
Die restlichen Wirbel und Bandscheiben erscheinen unauffällig, ebenso das Rückenmark. 
Aufgrund des Befundes kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass im Bereich der unteren Halswirbelsäule die austretenden Spinalnerven gereizt werden. Besprich mit deinem Arzt, wie er sich die weitere Therapie vorstellt. Falls er als Hausarzt damit überfordert ist, ist eine Überweisung zum Neurologen sinnvoll. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Hans Jürgen

Vielen Dank für die schnelle , umfassende Beantwortung und leicht zu verstehende Antwort. Werde mich über meinen Hausarzt mit einem Neurologen in Verbindung setzen. 
Lg. Birgit Neufend

----------

